# Favorite snack food?



## dmmj (Apr 26, 2012)

Yours of course, it could be something good for you or bad for you. Mine are
Good for you baby carrots and skippy peanut butter (extra chunky)
Bad hostess zingers
So what is yours?


----------



## wellington (Apr 26, 2012)

Chocolate, any milk chocolate and potato chips. The two together, yes I had choc. covered chips. Not bad at all. Choc. Covered bacon is really good. All really healthy snacks LOL


----------



## jaizei (Apr 26, 2012)

Popcorn.
Peanut Butter, with anything/everything. I probably eat more peanut butter than is healthy.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 26, 2012)

"Real" Cheese, Bongard's are my favorite, but will eat just about any kind. Semi Sweet Dark Chocolate comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 26, 2012)

Beef Jerky, I can go thru it like candy...


----------



## terryo (Apr 26, 2012)

Roasted marshmallows. I put them on a fork, and roast them on the stove burner. Oh...and s'mores. Oh yeah...Baby Ruth's.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 26, 2012)

pink grapefruit
pretzel twists with salsa and cheese
hersheys kisses
I do love peanut butter, so I keep it on a very top shelf that I can't reach easily.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2012)

*My most favorite snack in the world, I am addicted to these protein bars.....One every night!*


----------



## Blakem (Apr 26, 2012)

This is difficult to choose from. Healthy snack would be baked almonds and HONEY CRISP apples. I do not know if you have ever tried honey crisp, but if you ever see it you won't regret giving it a try. I am not sure if they are much different in other states but here in central California, they are great. 

As for the bad stuff, I have cravings all too often for rice krispies, and a variety of the little Debbie brand items (any sort of thing). I do not get my hands on them all too often though. Good thing I workout! 

Dmmj, I am a big sucker for the zingers as well. My mom and girlfriend think they are just alright for some reason. 



ALDABRAMAN said:


> My most favorite snack in the world, I am addicted to these protein bars.....One every night!



I do enjoy my protein bars. With good taste and texture, I love them. But, I can't just do one type everyday like you have posted in this picture. I appreciate the variety packs. I picked up a protein bar from my gym that was THE absolute best I've ever had. It was like one of those old fashioned wafer cookies in the middle (kind of like a kit Kat) and tasted great!


----------



## harris (Apr 27, 2012)

Charm's Blow Pops. I go through a couple bags per week here at work.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 27, 2012)

For healthy snacks, I have got to have variety. I would say it is coconut greek yogurt, hummus and chopped veggies, and almost any type of fruit I can eat. I have to agree that the honeycrisp apples are great. 

For unhealthy snacks, when I am going to be naughty I have a small french fry. I love french fries. I do get cravings for chocolate every so often but I eat krave cereal and it seems to subdue them.


----------



## ijmccollum (Apr 27, 2012)

anything salty, and an ice cold IPA.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh this list is endless...

Honey mustard pretzel pieces
Salt and vinegar potato chips
Raw chocolate chip cookie dough
Doughnuts
Bananas
Beef jerky
Cereal
Sandwiches
Brownies
Chips and dip
Chips and salsa
Rece's peanut butter cups

There is not much I don't like...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2012)

Dreyer's chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## DeanS (Apr 27, 2012)

Met-RX Chocolate Toasted Almond Bars...36 grams of protein!
Cashews
Almonds
Walnuts
baby carrots
Trader Joes low salt ridge potato chips...taste just like IN 'N' OUT fries
Lay's Original Kettle Potato Chips
Panda Express Chicken Egg Rolls
Nutter Butter Peanut Butter Sandwich Cookies...the ONLY store bought cookies I'll eat (besides Oreos)

As candy goes...not much...but when I do?
Nestle's Crunch Crisp
Tootsie Pops
Hershey Special Dark (the really big one...those of you that shop at Walmart know what I mean)
Almond Joy
Mounds

and cereal...anytime is the right time for cereal! But only Cheerios, Corn Flakes and Rice Crispies!

I always kill a giant bowl of Oatmeal w/ blueberries...before I go to work! Since I work grave, I need the slow burning carbs...


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Apr 29, 2012)

For me anything hot and spicey, anything BBQ, certain chips. Bison, Elk and other meat jerkys and my total fav is deep fried breaded peanutbutter chicken.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 29, 2012)

*Barracuda_50* said:


> *my total fav is deep fried breaded peanutbutter chicken.*



*That sounds good!*



Tom said:


> *Oh this list is endless...*



*You just like to eat, lol!*


----------



## Angi (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm.... I snack on almonds a lot because they are easy. My favorite healthy snack would have to be a ripe mango and my favorite bad snack would have to be chicps or crackers with melted cheese on top and covered with jalapenos


----------



## bigred (Apr 29, 2012)

Really I have to many to list but here is one that goes back to childhood.
PEANUT BUTTER AND BROWN SUGAR SANDWICH. On wheat bread so its healthy


----------



## dmmj (Apr 29, 2012)

Peanut butter and brown sugars sounds interesting.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Peanut butter and brown sugars sounds interesting.



My Pa used to eat peanut butter and pickle or peanut butter and sardine sandwiches.  
I have been thinking about giving peanut butter and pickle a second try. I remember liking it as a kid.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 30, 2012)

Sometimes the oddest combinations taste great together.

My grandpa used to eat a peanut butter BLT. it tasted great together.


----------

